
When Should the Network Be the Computer? - drkp
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/when-should-the-network-be-the-computer/
======
rolph

      I got a real cool visual reading this.
     Is network distributed computation possible on a modern internet?
    

As in one subnet is data, another is CPU another subnet is stack/heap?

